# SX3 extend mag troubles!



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got my 5 shot mag extension in the mail from nordic components. Put it on with a barrel clamp and filled it up. It wont eject a round out of the tube into the chamber unless I hold it upside down and use my thumb to hold the shell stopper tab(not sure what that parts called)to the side. Any suggestions? Call Nordic components? Too much presure, sping too long? thanks


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Figured it out. I got the SX2 mag extension. Good thing I didnt trade that in.


----------

